# Standard Work Week ?



## jenna1245

I read somewhere that the standard work week in Thailand is 48 hours. Is this true? If so, should I assume that Sunday is the day off? I imagine it is very difficult to get used to. Can anyone tell me how you cope and are there alot of holidays or other days off to help to compensate for this.


----------



## joseph44

AFAIK........from experience, most companies do have a 48-hour work-week. Mon-Sat. 
At the moment 'voices' are saying that this is too long for most Thais who even aren't able to meet ends up. 

The compensation is:
- 13 holidays (most Buddha Days, Songkran, Father's Day, Mother's Day and Labor Day.)
- 6 days per year "annual leave"; paid holidays you must plan a few days ahead.
- you are allowed to be sick 30 days per year (paid or unpaid) without consequences. 
- and of course there are unpaid holidays

More and more companies are "switching" to a 5-day work week, but those are mostly foreign-owned companies from Japan, USA, Europe or Australia.


----------

